# Seirus Innovation Wrist Guards...anyone?



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for the most low profile wrist guards I can get...I should have thought about this before I got my new gloves, but oh well...I have a pair of Rome Bowery gloves...tried on both the dakine and RED wrist guards last night....neither will fit in my glove...

So now i'm on the hunt again, and I came across these:









Just wondering if anyone has any experience with them as I can't get these locally...


----------



## sbrainard (Dec 8, 2011)

I've heard that all these wrist guards do is move the break further up the arm. Last season I was still recovering from a fractured wrist and was going to wear a brace but didn't for this reason. Anyone actually have any experience with this?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The best wrist protection is not hitting them. Instead of falling and putting your hands out train yourself to try to roll and tuck a shoulder. There is no muscle in the wrist and the bones are very thin. The upper body has a ton of muscle and it has very strong bones. It's also has a lot more surface area to adsorb the energy. Study when parkour people fall from high heights. They roll to transfer and spread out the energy. I know this sounds crazy, but try to do this when you fall. I do it. Works great. When I fall i just tuck my arms and head into my body and tumble forever. Actually kinda fun and it absorbs the energy. 

Anyway my rant is over.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> The best wrist protection is not hitting them. Instead of falling and putting your hands out train yourself to try to roll and tuck a shoulder. There is no muscle in the wrist and the bones are very thin. The upper body has a ton of muscle and it has very strong bones. It's also has a lot more surface area to adsorb the energy. Study when parkour people fall from high heights. They roll to transfer and spread out the energy. I know this sounds crazy, but try to do this when you fall. I do it. Works great. When I fall i just tuck my arms and head into my body and tumble forever. Actually kinda fun and it absorbs the energy.
> 
> Anyway my rant is over.


Good advice. Tuck and roll. Works every time. I rolled away from a lot of big spills with barely a scratch.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> Good advice. Tuck and roll. Works every time. I rolled away from a lot of big spills with barely a scratch.


ya...I've gone 10 years now without any real injuries...but now that I'm over 30...I just want to make sure I keep on doing what I'm doing...plus my job requires my hands...my wrists are actually super weak and I never stick them out, but I have a tendency to use my wrists to sit down and that always shocks them a bit...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

sbrainard said:


> I've heard that all these wrist guards do is move the break further up the arm. Last season I was still recovering from a fractured wrist and was going to wear a brace but didn't for this reason. Anyone actually have any experience with this?


That is an "old-wived tale" ignorant people tell each other, it's completely not true. If you want, I can explain the physics, but I bet your eyes would glaze over the moment I mention that Impulse, J is the integral of the force with respect to time.



gti303 said:


> ya...I've gone 10 years now without any real injuries...but now that I'm over 30...I just want to make sure I keep on doing what I'm doing...plus my job requires my hands...my wrists are actually super weak and I never stick them out, but I have a tendency to use my wrists to sit down and that always shocks them a bit...


So yea, the ideal is to tuck and roll, or make a fist with you hand (then you can't land on your wrist) and bring your arms to your chest - but we live in the real world... and in the real world... you are eventually going to land on your hands... check out Level gloves, if not those look ok (I haven't tried them personally either). Could also try flexometer wrist guards.


----------

